# Weiß jemand was über outbay.ch?



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute, weiß jemand, was mit der Seite von Outbay.ch los ist? Man kann sie (wohl schon seit gestern) nicht mehr erreichen.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Weiß jemand was über outbay.ch?*

Hey, Ich habe gehört das ein eBay Verkäufer die seite angezeit hat und die seite soll jetzt für immer gesperrt sein.
Und der Mitgleid " Hxxxx" soll richtig schläge von einem neunzehnjährigen bekommen haben.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Weiß jemand was über outbay.ch?*

Lieber anonymer Autor,

kannst Du Deine Aussagen durch Quellen belegen? Woher stammen die Infos? Ich vermute eher technische oder administrative Störung. Eine Community ist nicht mit rechtlichen Mitteln zu besiegen. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## klausp (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Weiß jemand was über outbay.ch?*

Hallo Unregistriert,

die Seite ist durchaus erreichbar, ich habe dies eben probiert.
Ein merkwürdiger Beitrag deinerseits.

klausp


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Weiß jemand was über outbay.ch?*

Hallo Klausp,

die Seite war weg und ist jetzt wieder erreichbar, daher gab es wohl nur ein technisches Problem.

Nebelwolf


----------



## jupp11 (14 Januar 2012)

http://community.ebay.de/topic/Sicherheit-Für-Käufer/Ev-Wichtige-Mitteilung/2000002490


> Ev. wichtige Mitteilung bez. OutBay.ch 10 Dez 2011 16:05
> .....
> Outbay scheint tatsächlich Geschichte zu sein.


http://www.20min.ch/digital/webpage/story/15832612
Scheint endgültig weg zu sein.
http://website.informer.com/outbay.ch
Der Alexa Rank ist soweit im Keller wie es nur bei  toten Seiten der Fall ist
*http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/outbay.ch*


----------

